
Fessenheim nuclear accident played down by authorities - morsch
http://www.dw.com/en/reports-fessenheim-nuclear-accident-played-down-by-authorities/a-19093477
======
lostmsu
No details given.

~~~
morsch
No details? In a nutshell, there was water damage which ended up affecting
systems that must never be affected by water damage. They lost reactor
instrumentation (no sensor readings for several minutes) and control (the
control rods were stuck). They ended up flooding the reactor with boric acid,
which is a measure of last resort to shut down the reaction, and apparently
unheard of in European nuclear power plants.

None of this was reported, although I'm pretty sure reporting it was
obligatory. The whole thing was classified as INES Level 1, from a brief look
at Wikipedia it sounds more like an INES Level 3 incident.

